# Order of Scamps XXL



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a lot to report just scamp fishing and state water snapper fishing just like everyone else. Good news is the snappers and scamps are a good size. I have not taken any pictures this year but got a good one yesterday I thought I would share. These scamp came out of 200' of water on live and dead bait. Everyone be safe out there. God Bless. 

Capt. Delynn
Deepsea/Offshore fishing guide
(850)758-2165 cell
(850)669-9100


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, no big deal Captain. Just some monster Scamp. Keep moving....

Great fish!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn it man!! Sweet scamps!!


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

What would something like that weigh?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Good Gracious. Studs


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Geez, those are some monsters for sure. Great job Capt. !


----------



## Parajax (Jun 17, 2015)

To a guy from Mississippi, those look like some HUGE bass!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fine scamps !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine, fine, fine. Dang that's fine.

(I am now walking out of the room, shaking my head, uttering fine, fine, fine...)


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

DAM, DAM, DAM! lol


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome job Capt Delynn! God shines on you brother and blesses those around you!


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

How did you avoid the triggers and mingos and pull up those monsters?!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt D: Please PM me your daily rates and I really want to get on your fish-dance card.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

That will make a few fish sammiches for sure


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Big scamp have always eluded me. Gags,reds ,warsaws, I've caught my share of whoppers, but those dern big scamps have avoided me like the plague. Once again nice scamp there Captain. If I still had my gulf boat you would be hired !


----------

